# Can Nikon trigger Canon speedlight with this device?



## Primoz (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi!

I am a Nikon gear user. I have a D90 + SB600 speedlight. I often use my speedlight off camera thanks to nikon CLS system.
Sometimes I would like to have another speedlight (for let's say hairlight), so I thought of "renting" my father's canon flash (420EX).

So I found this cheap little device: Seagull Remote Slave Trigger for Digital Camera SYK-5 - Free Shipping - DealExtremeIf I put the Canon speedlight on this optical trigger, it will fire the flash when it "sees" the flash from the Nikon speedlight, right?
Do you think this could work? =)

BTW: Can you manually set flash power on the Canon 420EX? I cannot find any buttons... =P

Thanks for your help! =)


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2012)

First, yes you could use that optical slave to trigger a remote flash like the 420EX.  But, you have to realize that the CLS system uses pre-flashes before the exposure, and the first pre-flash will trigger the slave and the 420 wouldn't be able to fire again for the exposure.  The only way it would work, is if you had your camera's flash in manual mode (no preflash), but that probably means that you couldn't trigger your SB600.

And no, you can't manual set the power on the 420EX.  If it's used off-camera, it will fire at full power every time.


----------



## Primoz (Jan 4, 2012)

So I could by two optical triggers
and install both of my speedlights on the optical triggers. Then Canon at full power would be my main light and Nikon at reduced power fill or hair light...

But on second thought I will probably set these 20$ aside and look into a used Nikon speedlight with CLS  Will probably save some frustration in case the whole thing doesn't work as it should...


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2012)

The 420EX is a pain in the @ss for off-camera flash, because it doesn't have manually adjustable power.  So yes, I'd suggest you forget about it and stick with your Nikon gear.

If you want to save money, forget about trying to use the CLS system.  Just get simple flashes (with manual control) then use cheap radio or optical triggers.  Everything will be manual, but that's is often preferable to auto TTL metering because it's consistent.


----------



## Primoz (Jan 4, 2012)

Would you suggest any particular simple flashes and radio triggers worth spending money on? =)


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2012)

This one looks pretty good. Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger Set V4 - Gadget Infinity
I don't know much about this flash, but the price looks good Yongnuo Manual Flash YN460-II - Gadget Infinity


----------

